# Maryland Bowhunters?



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I have not hunted MD in a couple of years, but have decided to give it a go this year. I only have a handful of vacation days left which will pretty much limit me to weekends. The MD season is several weeks longer than the PA season so I'll get quite a few more days in the woods.

Who else is planning on hunting MD? I'm looking for guys to team up with. I'm probably going to spend most of the time at Fairhill NRMA since it is only about 15 minutes from my house, but I will probably hit a couple of other areas also. In the past I have hunted the C&D lands in Cecil county, Chesapeake Forest Lands on the shore, and Green Ridge out west.

If someone could get me on some private land I can work out a swap of either tuna fishing or goose hunting.

If anyone wants to team up for a public or private land hunt send me a message.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

26 views and no replies. Interesting.

The time is near guys.


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

extreme south jersey here. I hunted maryland a few yrs back. Mainly the eastern shore on public land. I thought about maybe going back this yr instead of Ohio. Its hard to get over to Maryland and scout. And then for me to go and hunt, basically blind is a hard mental thing to overcome.
I will say it was very enjoyable seeing different land and I did see a couple of nice buck that some youths were checking in. It was a youth day of somekind on the one trip.
I made 3 trips consisting of taking the ferry across the bay on a Fri. morning and hunting Fri. pm. Staying over nite in my truck and then hunting all day Sat. and driving home Sat. nite after the pm hunt. Now thinking about it I guess I really didnt put a whole lot into the trips. And maybe thats why I'm unsure of going back. 
I would like to have a chance at nice lil' swamp buck, but unsure if I'd do it unless I had private land to hunt.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I bowhunt Maryland*

20 minutes from my house. I walk in for 10 minutes and climb a tree. I got a bad wheel I have seen some huge bucks near me. I hunt a few managed hunts (shotgun) and have bowhunted Beltsville agricultural (big deer there).

I hunt public land.......


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Bowhunting*

I live in North Carolina so I am no help to you unless you want to come down to hunt. I would be willing to swap a hunt for a tuna trip. 

I hunt some of the best land in the State. 

Darin


----------



## drhnter (Jan 14, 2007)

I Hunt in western maryland just outside of Cumberland on family owned private property. We keep it closed to everyone except family and long time friends. so I really can't be of any help to you sorry


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

drhnter said:


> I Hunt in western maryland just outside of Cumberland on family owned private property. We keep it closed to everyone except family and long time friends. so I really can't be of any help to you sorry


Hey, don't we go way back...


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Finger Mullet,

NC is a bit far for me for this season since i have a baby on the way in a couple of months and my vacation time is all but spent. However, I'd be very interested for next season. I have hunted SC a couple of times but never NC, I like trying new areas. So far I have hunted PA, DE, MD, SC, TX, and WY. Each state has something unique to offer.

DOF


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Big Rad,

My ex wife went to school at College Park and I drove through Beltsville a couple of times and thought it looked real good. I might be interested in giving it a try sometime, unfortunately the shooting qualification would be a real PIA. I'm very proficient at shooting, but going down there just to qualify would be a real nuisance. 

I'm thinking about trying Patapsco Valley. It is the same permit needed to hunt Susquehanna, Fairhill, and Elk Neck which are all 40 minutes or less from my house. Fairhill has lots of deer, but the reservations system is a PIA.

Let me know if you want to team up sometime.

DOF


----------



## drhnter (Jan 14, 2007)

DOF, you may want to look into hunting either Liberty res. or Pretty Boy res. both allow bow hunting...I have never hunted either but have fished both and always see deer and lots of deer sign,if you buy a MD hunting license there is some info in the booklet about both.


----------



## drhnter (Jan 14, 2007)

Huntsman said:


> Hey, don't we go way back...


  did we go to different schools together...LOL


----------

